# Vacuum Cleaner now needs replacing!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just been through the choosing of new washing machine and my Dyson just snapped off in my hand!


Assuming Chris can't fix it, are there any recommendations for a new one? I like the Dyson (the one with the ball) and am happy to have another one unless there is a better alternative. In particular I like the idea of a cordless but wonder if they cope with dog hair. We have mainly carpets everywhere too. Also have a woodburner which means lots of mess


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I think that Dyson take a bit of beating.

We have a Dyson upright as well as a cordless, which we also use when away in the van. Although the cordless is good I doubt it will have the power to deal with dog hair on carpet. 
Our cordless does have a 'boost' button to increase suction but then the drain on the battery also increases and the run time drops dramatically.

Richard.
PS. In my previous life I sold vacuum cleaners (among other electrical goods) for over 30 yrs.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK Dyson no longer do their excellent servicing routine where you could pay about £70 and have the entire machine rebuilt, but if you contact them and ask they do send you a substantial voucher off a new one I understand (from a daughter).

Our handheld has died - battery again, but Dyson no longer make them or sell them, but others are available from other suppliers to fit from about £25 up..... 

Dave


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I had some problems with the head of my upright Dyson not articulating a couple of years ago. I was able to order the parts online and fixed it myself.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

A couple of years ago daughter in law bought a Gtech cordless vacuum, I said I didn't think it would do a very good job so she brought it round to our house for a demo. She asked us to vacuum the hall carpet with our Dyson and then she did it with the Gtech - I was amazed at the amount of dust that the Gtech picked up. We now have one downstairs and one upstairs and don't use the Dysons any more.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Had our GTech for 2 years now, better than anything else we have used, I am tempted to have one of their new ones as our daughter wants ours.

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a hoover jnr. well actually its several a few hoover juniors now all made into one. The most recent repair is the on/off switch, the foot switch refused to work so Hans put a switch into the cable.
I tried a Dyson once, but they are too heavy and awkward for me I love my junior, deals with the dogs hair, we are carpet all through. Don´t know what I´ll do when it no longer repairable.
Jan


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> Had our GTech for 2 years now, better than anything else we have used, I am tempted to have one of their new ones as our daughter wants ours.
> 
> cabby


And the new one is even better Cabby.👍 Our daughter has inherited one of our originals.😄


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We got a refurbished Dyson from here with warranty for just over half price last year.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Dyson-Outlet

Dick


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Repaired it for now but I will bear suggestions in mind for future.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been considering getting a Dyson hand held vac for the van, but which one is best, actually suck properly, but also holds it's charge longest, they never tell you the interesting stuff, or lie if they do.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Our GTech's battery still does what they stated, it will work for a good 40 mins.enough to vacuum our place twice over.short recharge time as well.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Any Particular model Phil?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Our GTech's battery still does what they stated, it will work for a good 40 mins.enough to vacuum our place twice over.short recharge time as well.
> 
> cabby


I think we'll be going G-Tech when our Dyson eventually dies. Mind you the Dyson is from the late 90's and still going strong!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Waiting for a model Phil


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Waiting for a model Phil


They only do the Air Ram and the K9 version don't they as uprights?

...and the Multi in a handheld (plus K9 version)

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> They only do the Air Ram and the K9 version don't they as uprights?
> 
> ...and the Multi in a handheld (plus K9 version)
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Yeah, doesn't help though G, Phil commented on one, but he's not said which one yet.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Good point Kev

I was assuming it was one of the uprights tbh 

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He's a bit slow that Cabby bloke, still no response from him, new one quotes only 20 minutes use per charge too.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry Kev, thought you were away on hols again as Jan was worried when you had not signed in for over 4 days.:grin2::grin2lus I also missed your question.:frown2: I bought one of the first uprights which have filter pads.This model is still advertised as being able clean a 2 bed house twice between charges, rather than 40 mins.But I think this is because of different ways one works when cleaning, so they changed it rather than have complaints.
I do prefer the look of the new model as that looks better for emptying.
I really depends on what you expect from a vacuum cleaner, do you want to clean drapes and furniture etc.or just floors and carpets. Gtech upright does the latter very well and is lightweight.If you are into heavy cleaning I would go for a HENRY model.

cabby
from their website today.
Long run-time
AirRam’s power comes from a professional grade 22V Lithium-ion battery. Its energy efficient design means you can clean your home twice on one 4-hour charge, running for up to 40 minutes; a 1-hour short charge will deliver a burst of additional run time.‡ A 4-stage LED display indicates how much charge is left in the battery.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Sorry Kev, thought you were away on hols again as Jan was worried when you had not signed in for over 4 days.:grin2::grin2lus I also missed your question.:frown2: I bought one of the first uprights which have filter pads.This model is still advertised as being able clean a 2 bed house twice between charges, rather than 40 mins.But I think this is because of different ways one works when cleaning, so they changed it rather than have complaints.
> I do prefer the look of the new model as that looks better for emptying.
> I really depends on what you expect from a vacuum cleaner, do you want to clean drapes and furniture etc.or just floors and carpets. Gtech upright does the latter very well and is lightweight.If you are into heavy cleaning I would go for a HENRY model.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for one to take in the van dunno why but the carpets seem to be muck magnets.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

For in the van we have a hand held Dirt Devil, but it is 230v.best of them all.

cabby


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Mrs GB is interested in the upright and the handheld version as we can take the handheld away with us in the van. We have a friend who has the upright and she swears by it which will make a change from Mrs GB swearing at our present vacuum cleaners. Good to know that the battery life doesn't drop over time.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I got a Hoover from these people http://www.directvacuums.co.uk/hoover-th71bl01-blaze-bagless-upright-vacuum-cleaner-1.html

£40! Reviews reckoned it was better than a Dyson. Think it has a years warranty as well. Its brilliant (I am told  )


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bought a new Hoover bagless vac about 18 years ago. Best money could buy then at £166.
What a loada trash. Have hated it ever since but cos we paid so much for it can't chuck it away.






My wife much prefers my mums 50 year old Hoover Junior but it keeps chucking out sparks.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife's sister has now convinced her to buy a Gtech Air Ram Mk2 cleaner at £199.
But it falls to me to order it online.
Tried twice and the system has rejected my Paypal and CC accounts.
So now I don't really know if we have ordered two or none.??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Check your paypal outgoing payments Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done Kev. Ziltch.
I guess I might have to try again.

Ray.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We have had Dyson uprights and other bagless vacuum cleaners and now have the small cordless Dyson. One major failing we have found with all the so called bagless ones is the dust and mess you have to contend with when emptying them. The filters are a particular problem with them as you have to dismantle the thing to get them clean and there seems to be no way of avoiding the dust from it. Is the G-Tech as clean and simple as it is claimed to be when emptying?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

charlieivan said:


> We have had Dyson uprights and other bagless vacuum cleaners and now have the small cordless Dyson. One major failing we have found with all the so called bagless ones is the dust and mess you have to contend with when emptying them. The filters are a particular problem with them as you have to dismantle the thing to get them clean and there seems to be no way of avoiding the dust from it. Is the G-Tech as clean and simple as it is claimed to be when emptying?


Absolutely Charlie. I can end up like a flour grader cleaning out the old Bagless Hoover.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have the ball dyson

Upstairs and downstairs 

Excellent with dog hairs

In the van the dyson rechargeable 

Again good but I need to clean the rotating head of his fur daily

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd be interested in hearing if any folks have the GTech as when our Dyson 04 gives up the ghost (its pushing 20 years old now and not being supported by the spares/service division anymore) we are thinking about getting a GTech.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pat ive just bought a Hover Pets Cordless (rechargeable) £108 from Amazon and its brilliant for dog hairs.
You get about 30mins on a full charge lots of different attachments and the one for the furniture is very good
Its also light to hold money well spent 


Jac


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Pat ive just bought a Hover Pets Cordless (rechargeable) £108 from Amazon and its brilliant for dog hairs.
> You get about 30mins on a full charge lots of different attachments and the one for the furniture is very good
> Its also light to hold money well spent
> 
> Jac


Thanks Jac, will take a look  Went with the Dyson in the end for the house but the Hoover sounds a good bet for the van.

On another subject, do you know anyone who would like a Cockapoo?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

We have had an upright Gtech Airram since they first came out

And think its great 

Its so light and easy and quick to use means it gets used more often especially just for little areas

Our big old upright Dyson never seems to be used an more

Quite a few of our friends and family went on to buy the Gtech after trying ours

My father bought one and as soon as the new ( current) upright model came out bought one of those too he uses one upstairs and the other down save him carrying it up and down

In fact we ordered another one yesterday for mother in law ( i used a £20 discount code ) so paid £179 for it 

Happy to let others try the code if they want it


Only one person i know has the hand held Gtech and they like it 


Though one thing to point out with the upright Gtech is you must keep the vacuum away from anything that could get caught up in its rollers like tassels or string or the edges of curtains and be careful on the edges of mats and rugs

Because we have seen some of them with a gear wheel damaged when the motor continued to run but the roller had jammed

The motor is supposed to stop immediately but it hadn’t and resulted in shredding some teeth of a nylon gear 
(these failure were on the original model so the latest one may have been redesigned)


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

For the van i use a Dyson hand held and bought it on ebay direct from Dyson and it came with a 2 year guarantee

Dyson V6 Mattress Handheld Vacuum Cleaner - Brand New - 2 Year Guarantee currently £139.99

And includes a motorised head standard tools and extra filtration

Eg. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dyson-V6-...soffType=SaleAndClearence&_trksid=p5731.m3795

Just looked at www.dyson.co.uk and its same price on their own website

https://www.dyson.co.uk/handhelds/dyson-v6-mattress.html

Wish i hadn't looked now - they have a new V7 model for £199 with a 30 minute run time


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I found my new vacuum when the chap came to fit the carpet in the Navajo, we thought if a carpet fitter thinks its good it probably is so we tried it in the house, liked it and bought one- 
open the link on Chrome to translate if your that interested.

https://www.amazon.de/Dr-Schutz-Carpetlife-B%C3%BCrstensauger-74239601/dp/B0036DPSF0

I am extremely pleased with it, a couple of pounds heavier than my old hoover jnr. but it cleans very well and has brought the pile up on our lounge carpet.

Sorry Pat, can´t help you with the Cockapoo :-(


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I got mrs D a lovely present of a vacuum cleaner a couple of years ago. 
There is some discount place online, can't remember the name but I think they are based up north. I think they are seconds or something but they are a fraction of the price of the high street models. Can't remember which one I got but it was a Hoover with good reviews some even saying it was Better than Dyson. I think the full retail was about £180 but I paid £40. Still as good as new. Apparently.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

With reference to the carpet fitter and his preferred model, we met a carpet shop owner once and chatted about carpet care. He was totally against any kind of washing of carpets. His opinion was that if you soak a carpet with water where does all the dirt and water go? Answer - right to the bottom of the carpet.


Having dogs (four at the moment folks!) we do, sometimes, have to wash the carpet but it still sticks in my mind what he said


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you remember the Kirby Pat.?
They were supposed to wash and suck up all the 'mud' from the pile as they were so strong. 
They were expensive but I was really impressed with the power and results. Sadly they were another pyramid selling organisation.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> I got mrs D a lovely present of a vacuum cleaner a couple of years ago.
> There is some discount place online, can't remember the name but I think they are based up north. I think they are seconds or something but they are a fraction of the price of the high street models. Can't remember which one I got but it was a Hoover with good reviews some even saying it was Better than Dyson. I think the full retail was about £180 but I paid £40. Still as good as new. Apparently.


Barry, you're such a cheapskate... and you're still married????:wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How can you say that Viv.?
I bought my wife a wheelbarrow a few years ago and tied pink ribbon to it and she loves it. Had to call everyone and tell em how happy she was.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Keep an eye on Aldi

I got my two Dyson ball hoovers from there

Good saving on retail price 

Latest was the DC 44, rechargeable, much cheaper than the price I paid for mine 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I got mrs D a lovely present of a vacuum cleaner a couple of years ago.
> There is some discount place online, can't remember the name but I think they are based up north. I think they are seconds or something but they are a fraction of the price of the high street models. Can't remember which one I got but it was a Hoover with good reviews some even saying it was Better than Dyson. I think the full retail was about £180 but I paid £40. Still as good as new. Apparently.


I think if I bought Liz any household device as a present I might find myself wearing it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh yes Ray! The Rolls Royce of cleaners. All the bits bolted on so that they could be repaired very easily too. They were relatively heavy but being made of aluminium were worth the money if you had a house full of dogs and kept horses as a hobby! When plastic gets banned completely they will come back into their own


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Pat

(On another subject, do you know anyone who would like a Cockapoo? :smile

Not off hand but let me have more details and a piccy as I do know a couple with a Cookapoo.

Oh and Hover was Groupon not Amazon

Jac


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Barry, you're such a cheapskate... and you're still married????:wink2::wink2::wink2:


I was of course joking about it being a present but the point is I don't think the likes of Dyson are so advanced these days and a replacement if you do some research doesn't have to cost the earth.

Mrs D is the thrifty one believe it or not. When I told her I had found a Hoover for £40 that's apparently as good as a Dyson she was delighted


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Do you remember the Kirby Pat.?
> They were supposed to wash and suck up all the 'mud' from the pile as they were so strong.
> They were expensive but I was really impressed with the power and results. Sadly they were another pyramid selling organisation.
> 
> Ray.


Oh yes! My parents bought one (well were duped into buying one from my sisters boyfriends friend in the mid 80s). It was over £600 I think in 1984 which is probably about £2000 now!

It could do all sorts apparently. Me and my pal resprayed my Mk2 Ford Escort van with it, I kid you not! Looked pretty good as well.  apart from that a complete waste of money.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I'd be interested in hearing if any folks have the GTech as when our Dyson 04 gives up the ghost (its pushing 20 years old now and not being supported by the spares/service division anymore) we are thinking about getting a GTech.
> Graham :smile2:


Just ordered a Gtech for my wife who is in UK at the mo Graham.
I will be getting a report within the week.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> HI Pat
> 
> (On another subject, do you know anyone who would like a Cockapoo? :smile
> 
> ...


Someone is coming to see him tomorrow. Fingers crossed


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I really hope they fall in love

I wouldn't come near him 
I'd be lost immediately 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am on an emotional roller coaster at the moment. Losing both our friends and then taking in their dogs was hard but getting attached to the dogs was not part of the plan. Then we have a bad day and the house is full of mud, leaves and dog hair and I wish them all further


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Often feel the same pat

Travelling with a swimming dog

Water pristine that we allow him into 

Dries slowly and still whiffs 

So great this holiday no rain

Will book him in for a bath and groom when we get home 

35 £ , but cheap at the price

We can no longer manage to bath him

Grooming him is difficult enough 

Sandra


----------

